# Buffalo Bore 9x18 and My CZ-82



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

I was installing a Wolffe Calibration pack (a package of three recoil springs - 14.5 lbs, 16 lbs, and 18 lbs) today and went through 100 rounds of Sellier and Bellot 95 grain 9x18 FMJ and 40 rounds of the new Buffalo Bore 115 grain 9x18 hard cast flat nosed personal defense ammo in the process. Regardless of whether I used the 16 pound spring or the 18 pound spring, the basic Sellier and Bellot performed flawlessly. The Buffalo Bore either FTF'd or FTE'd on an average of one out of five rounds. Additionally, the Buffalo Bore smelled pretty funky and make so much smoke I thought I was firing black powder cartridges for a moment or two.

I was so disappointed with it that I never got to the third box. I'm planning on buying a Makarov later this year/early next year, so I'll save the last box to see if the Mak likes it. Anyway, based on my experience I would not recommend it for a CZ-82 - especially at $24 for a box of 20.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I used 100 rounds of Buffalo Bore .45 230 grain +p when I was breaking in my M&P without any issues. They kicked hard, but worked just fine.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

Rupert said:


> I used 100 rounds of Buffalo Bore .45 230 grain +p when I was breaking in my M&P without any issues. They kicked hard, but worked just fine.


I use it for my snubby, and it's fine ammo. The 9x18 Buffalo Bore was eagerly awaited for by many Mak and CZ-82 owners - myself included. I hope it works for other 9x18 shooters, it just didn't work too well with my CZ-82. They're supposed to be coming out with a 95 grain hollow point in 9x18. If/when it comes out, I'm going to give it a try. I'll just stick with the S&B 95 grain FMJ or Silver Bear 94 grain JHP for now.


----------

